# Neuer Mini Garten Teich - Erde setzt sich nicht ab



## snoooze (27. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

habe gestern meinen Mini - Gartenteich fertiggestellt.

Der Teich ist eigentlich eine Teichwanne mit den Maßen 1,5 x 1 m (geschätzt) und ist 50 cm tief. Die Wasserwerte weiß ich zurzeit noch nicht.

Als ich gestern die Pflanzen eingesetzt habe, hat sich die ganze (Teich) Erde im Wasser verteilt und hat das ganze zu einer braunen Suppe werden lassen.

Ist das normal? Dauert es einfach lang bis sich die Erde am Grund absetzt? Oder liegt es am Wasser. Habe Grundwasser aus dem Gartenschlauch benutzt. 

Bin etwas nervös =)

Anbei zwei Bilder zur Veranschaulichung.

Lg
christoph


----------



## Eugen (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Mini Garten Teich - Erde setzt sich nicht ab*

Hi Christoph,
ja das ist normal und wird sich in den nächsten Tagen wieder geben.
Allerdings hättest du bei diesem MiniTeich die Pflanzen von der Teicherde befreien sollen. Oder hast du nur die Seerose versenkt ??
Also keine Panik.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## snoooze (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Mini Garten Teich - Erde setzt sich nicht ab*

Hallo Eugen,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Bin beruhigt ...

Im Teich ist nur eine Seerose - mehr Platz is leider nicht ... =)

Was meinst du genau mit?



> Allerdings hättest du bei diesem MiniTeich die Pflanzen von der Teicherde befreien sollen



lg
Christoph


----------



## Eugen (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Mini Garten Teich - Erde setzt sich nicht ab*

Hi Christoph,
Teicherde ist sehr nährstoffhaltig. Bis die Pflanzen richtig wachsen,hast du erst mal den Tümpel voller Algen. Puristen in den Teichforen empfehlen sogar, jeglichen Erdeintrag zu unterlassen. Bin da zwar anderer Meinung,die ist jedoch nur für meinen Pflanzenteich gültig.

Eugen


----------



## snoooze (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Mini Garten Teich - Erde setzt sich nicht ab*

Hallo Eugen,

verstehe!

Ich habe für meine Seerose, laut Empfehlung von einen "Gärtner" im Gartencenter, einen Plastiktopf mit lauter kleinen Löchern gekauft, um die Seerose dort einzusätzen (ist ca. 40 x 40 cm groß), um nicht den ganzen Boden mit Teicherde zu bedeken.

Als ich die Seerose abgesenkt habe sind aus den kleinen Löchern im Topf die ganzen Erdpartikel rausgeschwemmt worden und das Wasser hat diese Farbe bekommen.

Beim setzten der Uferpflanzen (auch in Teicherde - Zone A-B) sind auch ein wenig Erde ins Wasser gefallen - unbeabsichtig =)

lg
christoph


----------



## Silke (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Mini Garten Teich - Erde setzt sich nicht ab*

Hallo Christoph,
für die Seerose reicht auch ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch, in das du regelmässig Düngekegel drückst, damit sie genug Nährstoffe bekommt.
An deiner Stelle würde ich alles nochmal rausnehmen, Wasser erneuern, in den Topf Vlies oder Kokosmatte tun, damit nix rausschwemmt oder einen ganz normalen Eimer verwenden, und zusätzlich zu der Seerose einige Unterwasserpflanzen besorgen und mit reintun.
Bei der Wassermenge kommt das ja nicht so drauf an.
Hast du dein Wasser vorher getestet? Das wäre auch noch interessant.


----------



## snoooze (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neuer Mini Garten Teich - Erde setzt sich nicht ab*

Hallo Silke,

danke für den Tipp mit dem Vlies- das Wasser hat sich nicht noch nicht wirklich verbessert ... werde alles nochmal auslassen und das Becken etwas modifizieren. 

Hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich das ganze Plastikbecken rausreiße und die Fläche etwas vergrößere und mit Teichfolie auslege, aber muss da auch den Aufwand abwägen - so groß ist mein Garten nicht ...

Bei meinem Becken ist leider auch die Zone B nur subotimal integriert. Die Wanne ist viel zu niedrig, damit ich hier Pflanzen ansiedle (wie ich jetzt bemerkt habe). Die Innenwand der Wanne ist nur 3-4 cm hoch (die Außenwand noch 10 cm), es ist aber mehr als 4 cm Erde drinnen, da die Wurzelballen höher waren - leider wird die Teicherde langsam ins Wasser gespült =)

Die Wasserwerte weiß ich leider noch immer nicht. Hab mir allgemeine Härte Werte von der Stadt Wien besorgt. Wasser ist eine Mischung aus den 3. Hochquellwasserleitungen und Grundwasser:
Wasserhärte mmol/l (Millimol pro Liter): 1,07-1,96/ 1,07-2,85

lg

christoph


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neuer Mini Garten Teich - Erde setzt sich nicht ab*

Hallo Christoph,
das mit der Folie ist wahrscheinlich die beste Idee  

Das Wasser muß auf jeden Fall raus;- und spritz das Becken nochmal ab, damit du auch die bereits abgesetzte Teicherde rausbekommst.

Die Seerose mußt du vorher tränken, damit sich die Erde direkt wegspült.

Erst nach der Platzierung im Teich vorsichtig Wasser einfüllen!

Das Wasserspiel mußt du zum Wohle der Seerose aber wegnehmen.

(Seerosen mögen es nicht, wenn die Blätter von oben beträufelt werden.)
Vergleiche: "Sonnenbrand"


----------



## The Green (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mini Garten Teich - Erde setzt sich nicht ab*

Hallo Eugen....du sagst ja das sich die Teicherde absetzt, kannst du ungefähr sagen wie lange das dauert? Und wenn nacher Fische im Teich sind wirbeln die das ganze zeug nicht wieder auf ?

lg The Green


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mini Garten Teich - Erde setzt sich nicht ab*

Servus "Grüner" (oder wie ist dein Vorname)

Herzlich Willkommen

Bei mir im Miniteich war die Trübung in 48 Std. weg und er war klar


----------



## The Green (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mini Garten Teich - Erde setzt sich nicht ab*

Ja so heiß ich :__ nase.....ja weil bei mir ist der noch sehr sehr sehr trüb und ich habe gestern die Teicherde hineingefüllt. Kann es villeicht auch an der menge der Teicherde liegen, das es bei mir vill länger dauert?

lg


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mini Garten Teich - Erde setzt sich nicht ab*

Möglich :__ nase

Scherzerl 

Sachte eingefüllt oder so auf die schnelle


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mini Garten Teich - Erde setzt sich nicht ab*

Hallo Greenhorn,

Teicherde eingefüllt - ohje - warum nur? 

Und Fische haben in einer 300-Liter-Pfütze überhaupt nix verloren.

Ich würde vorschlagen, Du gehst erstmal ein bisschen lesen...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21694
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/


----------



## The Green (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mini Garten Teich - Erde setzt sich nicht ab*

Äm, auf die schnelle? Spielt das dnen eine große Rolle?

lg:shock


----------

